# 2005 Touareg V8 - Many fault codes, System Fault-Workshop,



## smallblock (Nov 25, 2009)

Help! 
For the last 2 days, When my wife first started her Touareg, the following 2 would show up on the MFD: 
1) System Fault - Workshop and an "4wd" looking icon 
2) An error for the headlight range 
Turning it off then back on got rid of the 2 warnings. 
The keyless entry hasn't worked in a while 
I have replaced the battery recently, and maintained voltage to the underhood posts, so no codes showed up when I changed it, I checked. 
Previous issues: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5001857-2005-Touareg-V8-many-random-codes 

Monday,11,October,2010,18:52:39:40230 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 
Data version: 20100831 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg 
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36 
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77 

VIN: WVGMM77L45D013621 Mileage: 63730km/39599miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 077-907-560-AXQ.lbl 
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DB HW: 8E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0010 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: VWZ3Z0D7220194 
Coding: 0007875 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 
VCID: 69D7737C390B 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl 
Part No: 09D 927 750 AQ 
Component: AL 750 6A 0551 
Coding: 0004153 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 
VCID: 7DFF372C5D83 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl 
Part No: 7L0 907 379 E 
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0202 
Coding: 0014594 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 
VCID: 3B7BF9340317 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl 
Part No SW: 3D0 909 135 M HW: 5WK 470 26 
Component: Kessy 6400 
Coding: 0131304 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 
VCID: 2F63DD64C76F 

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX 

6 Faults Found: 
00179 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Drivers Side (R134) 
011 - Open Circuit 
00180 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Passenger Side (R135) 
011 - Open Circuit 
00181 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna (in Rear bumper) (R136) 
011 - Open Circuit 
00183 - Interior Access/Start Authorization Antenna 1 (R138) 
011 - Open Circuit 
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
00166 - Access/Start Authorization Switch (E415) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None 
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: F7F3A504FFBF 

1 Fault Found: 
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None 
Part No: 7L6 907 040 H 
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 3716 
Coding: 0020030 
Shop #: WSC 01814 551 00000 
VCID: 356FEF0C2533 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7L6-937-049.lbl 
Part No: 7L6 937 049 K 
Component: 2703 
Coding: 0105692 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 
VCID: 448982C87EE9 

4 Faults Found: 
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
01517 - Control Module for Trailer/Towing Sensor (J345) 
014 - Defective 
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 909 601 C 
Component: 05 Airbag 8.4E++H01 0352 
Revision: BB36963 Serial number: 00021358 
Coding: 0012341 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 
VCID: 234B21549BA7 

Part No: 7L0 959 339 D 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 005 0007 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl 
Part No: 7L6 953 549 E 
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3301 
Coding: 0000232 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 
VCID: 41878BDC61FB 

3 Faults Found: 
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
014 - Defective - Intermittent 
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-17-7LA.lbl 
Part No: 7L6 920 980 M 
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 2921 
Coding: 0023231 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 
VCID: 428584D064FD 

1 Fault Found: 
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 
VCID: F0E19E189AD1 

2 Faults Found: 
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
00908 - Control Module for Wiper Motor 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.lbl 
Part No: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1700 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 040942C83E69 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 22: AWD Labels: None 
Part No: 0AD 927 755 AB 
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0094 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 7BFB39344397 

1 Fault Found: 
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000003 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 
VCID: E6CDF840A815 

1 Fault Found: 
00492 - Body Pitch Angle from Level Control Module 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 32: Differential Locks Labels: None 
Part No: 0AC 927 771 B 
Component: SG-Quersperre 5018 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 3773E5043F3F 

1 Fault Found: 
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 34: Level Control Labels: None 
Part No: 7L0 907 553 F 
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3081 
Coding: 0015521 
Shop #: WSC 08114 444 84076 
VCID: 366DE8003835 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None 
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: F7F3A504FFBF 

1 Fault Found: 
00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 7L6-919-887-CD.lbl 
Part No: 7L6 919 887 D 
Component: Navigation 0635 
Coding: 0000002 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 
VCID: 479395C44FDF 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl 
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000003 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 
VCID: E7D3F544AF1F 

1 Fault Found: 
00492 - Body Pitch Angle from Level Control Module 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl 
Part No: 7L0 959 933 E 
Component: H6 HSG 0200 
Coding: 0000085 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 
VCID: 3E7DF0201005 

Part No: 7L0 959 701 B 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201 

Part No: 7L0 959 702 B 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201 

Part No: 7L0 959 703 B 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201 

Part No: 7L0 959 704 B 
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201 

1 Fault Found: 
00930 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Rear Left (F222) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl 
Part No: 7L6 035 466 
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0108 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: F1E79B1C91DB 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 7L6-035-186-CD.lbl 
Part No: 7L6 035 186 A 
Component: Radio 0635 
Coding: 0005055 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 
VCID: 3167DB1CD15B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None 
Part No: 7L0 955 119 F 
Component: Front Wiper 2416 
Coding: 0000004 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832 
VCID: 3773E5043F3F 

1 Fault Found: 
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 69: Trailer Labels: Redir Fail! 
Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 G HW: 7L0 907 383 G 
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854 
Coding: 0000002 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 3871E6383221 

2 Faults Found: 
16347 - Control Module - EEPROM Error 
014 - Defective 
Freeze Frame: 
Count: 0 
 Count: 0 

00457 - Control Module for Network (J519) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Count: 0 
Count: 0 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.lbl 
Part No: 7L6 919 044 F 
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0530 
Revision: 00600530 Serial number: 2009289.02 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000 
VCID: 3A75FC300C2D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl 
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F 
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 1107 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 3977E33C092B 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## smallblock (Nov 25, 2009)

This AM the car wouldn't start for my wife, AAA jump started it, but my best bet is either the B+ cable to the alternator, or a current draw from a controller. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

A battery draw on a Touareg like this could get quite involved. You mentioned Radio issues in the past and the Trailer EEPROM Error doesn't look good. 

Since the Address 69: Trailer module appears to be defective, I would unplug it. You might want to recode the Gateway from 00006 to 00006 (refresh same data) after unplugging it. Follow that with a key cycle. 

You may want to unplug the Radio. Battery draws can be caused by any module, but the Radio, Sound system, 6 disc CD changer (or anything else that is not necessary) can be removed for process of elimination. 

The 05: Acc/Start Auth. (KESSY) problems may be related to the comfort system faults, or perhaps corrosion at the module connectors or harness. That module should be near the gas pedal and you could unplug it and see if the wiring looks okay. I would not turn on the key, or attempt to start it with the KESSY unplugged. 

Have you called your local dealer to see if the recalls are all closed out? The Touareg had several and it wouldn't hurt to look into that.


----------



## smallblock (Nov 25, 2009)

Dana, 
Would pulling the fuse for the radio suffice? I don't have the radio removal tools. I've asked Gene at Romano VW over the phone if there were any active recalls, and he said I was good to go. I have asked again today, and we'll see if any TSB's apply. What's your best bet: B+ cable or current draw? 
Thanks, 
Patrick


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, pulling fuses should work. Traditionally that's the best way to eliminate a draw while testing with a DVOM (set on Amps) inline and watching the draw on a meter. 

The newer CAN cars can't be tested like this because pulling an infotainment fuse, such as the Radio, will wake up the car and cause a draw...or blow the multimeter fuse. 

In this case pulling fuses, based on the wiring diagrams, of components that aren't necessary and just driving and monitoring the vehicle may be the best bet. Better yet, letting the car sit for the weekend with various fuses pulled should also rule out the modules and your wife won't be stranded anywhere. 

I would still check the wiring at the KESSY. 

The battery cable was a recall on some, but it may have been replaced already. Ask the dealer for a list of the warranty repair history which should include the part numbers.


----------



## smallblock (Nov 25, 2009)

*Alternator replaced - KESSY's bad*

I ended up taking it to the nearby dealer, they replaced the alternator for diode ripple, and it would go to sleep, and wake up intermittently. The KESSY is showing errors for all door handles. The trailer module is also still funky as well. He couldn't tell me more specifics, since they are using a VAS5051B, and they don't have VCDS. I'll assume they are the same ones I've listed above.
I can't DIY this either, (right?), since that needs both key fobs, VIN, etc.
I gave them the go ahead. This is getting ridiculous.


----------

